# My Garmin Edge 500 is pissing me off!



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

For the last two weeks I have been unable to finish a long or short ride with my Edge 500 working. It starts off great then when it decides to it just freezes. The information just stares at me not moving. The timer continues to work, but is all. I was wondering if that has happened to anyone else. I've emailed Garmin, but who knows what that will accomplish. Thanks!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

What version firmware are you running? Might be wise to upgrade:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4715


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Call them up and see if there's a reboot process. You might lose your settings, but it might do the trick. 

If not and it's still under warranty, send it back to them. The turnaround time isn't that bad. They'll likely replace it with a factory refurbished one. I smashed mine up pretty bad (LCD shattered) and ended up replacing it through them for less than $100. Since yours would be a manufacturer's defect, it would likely cost you just postage.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree with firmware upgrade, I know that was a problem withone of the earlier versions.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

oh great, so the 500 isnt immune to this either. I have the 800 and did the firmware update and checked it recently to see if it's updated and sure enough it was. I had actually updated the FW a couple months ago and it worked fine. Until recently just about every ride the screen would freeze...yesterday on my 60mile ride...the screen went dark...pissed me off as well as i lost about 5 miles worth of data and had to do a reboot to get it back again. 

I wrote to Garmin and they suggested i redo the FW again, last resort they told me to do a hard reset/factory default. ughhh i feel your pain


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you running courses??

That is a known issue which is still not resolved...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

There is definitely an issue with running courses.

The soft reset is to hold upper left, lower left, lower right buttons until it restarts.

Did this with my wife's 500 yesterday. Updated firmware to the newest stuff, so we'll see if it fixes anything.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Change History
Changes made from version 2.70 to 2.80:

Fixed issue causing multiple heart rate monitors to be found.
Fixed a speed display issue in history, speed zone setup, and workouts.

Changes made from version 2.60 to 2.70:

Added one second recording setting. Located at Menu -> Settings -> Bike Settings -> Data Rec. -> Data Recording.
Fixed issue causing ANT sensors to not pair as expected when switching between bike profiles.
Fixed display issues while editing %FTP, %HRR, and %HR Max in a workout step.
Fixed a display issue with the elevation value in a saved elevation point.

Changes made from version 2.40 to 2.60:

Improved course performance and corrected an issue that could cause some courses to stop processing.
Added a torque reading to the calibration page for PowerTap power meters.
Improved Auto Pause behavior.
Improved auto wheel calibration especially for PowerTap power meters.
Improved correlation of speed sensor data and GPS data.
Totals can now be cleared.
Corrected an issue that could prevent an Activity from being reset.
Prevent an incorrect date/time from being displayed.
Improved battery gauge readings.
Removed DeleteFiles folder.

Changes made from version 2.30 to 2.40:

Fixed issue that was causing unit freezes on manual and auto laps
Fixed issue that was causing missing activities after reset
Fixed issue that was causing missing laps and bad timestamps in activities
Fixed issue causing large elevation readings to be recorded in activities that created errors when uploaded to Garmin Connect
Improved smart recording
Added a Statute UK setting that sets distance to miles, speed to mph, elevation to meters and temperature to Celsius
Fixed issues related to editing workouts
Fixed issues with 'Repeat Until' in workouts
Implemented a prompt if the timer is not reset after 4 hours to remind the user to reset
Corrections to ANT wheel speed, size and auto calibration with PT hubs
Course Map Zooming -> The device now pops up a page on the course map with the light key like is done for the course scaling. This page will allow the user to set the zooming to auto or to some set zoom level.
Updated the Start Notice feature to alert the user any time the timer is not running if set to Repeat
Fixed issue causing elapsed time to not be calculated correctly
Delete Garmin software update files after updates are complete
Updated translations

Changes made from version 2.20 to 2.30:

Internal file processing corrections.
Updated ANT+ power calibration page.
Changes to support manufacturing.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

my email response from Garmin was exactly what others have said, have you loaded up courses...so the way I'm understanding this even if the course you uploaded isnt even running just the mere fact of uploading a course will cause this error?


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

It has also happened to me that my Edge froze and did not respond to anything (I did not do hard reset) including switching off. After a while it shut down and I could start it again. Luckily it remembers the activity before and so it is possible to continue. However, yesterday after dealing with this issue, I reset the activity but it did not appear in the list of activities in the Edge. But there was a file in the Activities folder, it was corrupted and could not be imported into the Training Center nor Connect. I found a guy in the Garmin forum providing a utility for repairing bad fit files and it helped me, even though the log is not complete, about 1/3 of the ride was not saved by the Edge.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i d/l the webupdater last night and reflashed my 800 w/ 2.20? or whatever the most recent version is and removed my one course file...went for a lunch ride and no freeze let's hope that did the trick


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

The day they come out with an expensive gadget that actually works and does what it is supposed to do, is the day the universe implodes.

It seems, these days, that the more you spend on something, the more problems you tend to have with it.

So far, my Garmin Edge 500 is working alright, except for whacky max cadence readings and an occasional weird elevation thing that has me drop something like a 100 feet below sea level. But as far as I can tell, the speeds and distances are all spot on.

I bought mine at REI. When it craps out on me, it goes back for a replacement. One of the perks of being a member. I just returned a pair of Leki Trekking poles that I used once for a hike along the Presidential Range (the locking mech wouldn't stay tight, and I just never got around to bringing them back until recently). They were purchased more than a year and a half ago.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

*Well See if You Can Beat This!!!*

My Edge 500 shows me riding 1,746 miles at an average speed of 1,082 mph! Apparently I did a 180 turn somewhere over the north Atlantic.All that in a 1.5 hour ride tonight.

It's a shame because there was no wind tonight and I was on course for beating my all time average speed of 18.6 mph.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Funny, my Garmin always has me riding too slow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

that's a really good average speed. you should consider turning pro.

also: paper maps don't require reboots.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> that's a really good average speed. you should consider turning pro.


Yeah, there was a thread here not long ago, where everyone was bragging about their average speeds. I think this would have blown them all away.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hundminen said:


> Yeah, there was a thread here not long ago, where everyone was bragging about their average speeds. I think this would have blown them all away.


I gotta get on the EPO you're using. That's impressive speed.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wow that's some serious speed. I know being an early adopter has its downside, i test mobile phones for my (unnamed carrier) as a fun thing to do on side and you think it's frustrating w/ these garmins try testing smartphones that arent so smart and they want to release it sooner rather than later.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was already to go out and buy me a Edge this weekend. After readiing this thread I do not think that I want any of the problems you guys have been getting.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

dom3333 said:


> I was already to go out and buy me a Edge this weekend. After readiing this thread I do not think that I want any of the problems you guys have been getting.


Take it all with a grain of salt.

My 705 has been nearly flawless (some issues with saving data when the memory gets very full) and for the most part, my wife's 500 has been perfect until the episode this past weekend.

Based on the number of units likely out there, it's tough to say what the true percentage of problems are. Most people don't post if they're completely happy with something, only when it becomes a problem.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

dont let this stop you the 500 is pretty dope i might sell my 800 just to get 2 500 (one of me and wife) it's a great device just dont load courses on them


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks guys great advice here.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Take it all with a grain of salt.
> 
> My 705 has been nearly flawless (some issues with saving data when the memory gets very full) and for the most part, my wife's 500 has been perfect until the episode this past weekend.
> 
> Based on the number of units likely out there, it's tough to say what the true percentage of problems are. Most people don't post if they're completely happy with something, only when it becomes a problem.


No problems with my 705 :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

wanton007 said:


> No problems with my 705 :thumbsup:


I've generally had no problems either. I occasionally have an issue where the unit will hang up on the "downloading history" screen after plugging it into the computer. Typically it will be after I've put in 3 or 4 rides on it without downloading, or if I've not cleared the history in 3 or 4 months or so.

I've no clue why those conditions cause it to hang up, but it does.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, 1700 miles and only burned 900 kcals. Rules.

I like my Garmin 500 - don't love it because of the courses bug denied me proof of my first sub 5:30 century of the year - but live and learn. I don't do courses anymore, even though Garmin says it is fixed now. Everything else works very well. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

It took me 4 Edge 705s before I got one that works, so far it has been fine for a year now. Garmin will not last, no compatibility with Google Chrome, or iPad. there are a bunch of other GPS enabled devices out there.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Eyorerox said:


> It took me 4 Edge 705s before I got one that works, so far it has been fine for a year now. Garmin will not last, no compatibility with Google Chrome, or iPad. there are a bunch of other GPS enabled devices out there.


Like what?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Eyorerox said:


> It took me 4 Edge 705s before I got one that works, so far it has been fine for a year now. Garmin will not last, no compatibility with *Google Chrome*, or iPad. there are a bunch of other GPS enabled devices out there.


for some reason it works for me on chrome, at least being able to upload my ride data onto connect.garmin.com


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foofighter said:


> for some reason it works for me on chrome, at least being able to upload my ride data onto connect.garmin.com


I don't think the Garmin Communicator works to upload things to the unit in Chrome. 

At least it doesn't on any of my computers...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you're probably right i use chrome at work (PC) and i can upload my ride data, but chrome at home on my MAC no dice


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

dom3333 said:


> I was already to go out and buy me a Edge this weekend. After readiing this thread I do not think that I want any of the problems you guys have been getting.


Even though I have had a problem with my Edge 500, I am still happy to have it. It offers a lot of functions that I use and like - courses (I like to explore new tracks and need not stop at every crossing and study the map), workouts (I have started with interval trainings), I observe my heart rate and cadence.

What is my most frequent issue is erroneous heart rate readings (200 bpm and more). It seems to be caused by the electrostatic electricity produced by my jersey. I have purchased a tight one and no problem so far.


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

Hundminen said:


> My Edge 500 shows me riding 1,746 miles at an average speed of 1,082 mph! Apparently I did a 180 turn somewhere over the north Atlantic.All that in a 1.5 hour ride tonight.


Have you tried to look at the tcx file that can be exported from the Training Center? There might be one or two erroneous readings and correcting the file might solve the problem.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

dom3333 said:


> I was already to go out and buy me a Edge this weekend. After readiing this thread I do not think that I want any of the problems you guys have been getting.


My 500 has been good...Still running firmware version 2.4...

I don't use 'courses' so I'm not getting the freeze up issues on the road...

It did freeze up on me once, but that was at home and I just did a reset and everything was fine...

I'd have no issues getting another one....


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I decided that I would give the Edge a try. I picked one up today and will see what happens. I will definetly not be using the course feature.


----------



## Tomasd (Jul 9, 2010)

Enjoy it. One day when you are tired of stopping at every crossing and pulling out a map, you will use even the course feature

What I think Garmin could improve is analytical tools and interconnect them. The Training Center allows digging into individual laps while Garmin Connect offers just their overall data. On the other hand Connect features much better maps. Yet none of them allows one to compare laps. I took part in a three-round race and wanted to compare individual rounds against one another. But AFAIK it is not possible. I had to fiddle with the tcx file and create the file for each lap to be able to use the Compare Activities feature. Another thing I have come accross - I wanted to learn the steepest hills. Only the Training Center offers the preview of grades but it is hard to identify them due to poor maps. So I approximately identified the steepest hill on the Training Center map and then looked at the Connect map and guessed where the spot is.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got my Edge all set up and it is working fine. I have one question, how do I get my distance to read mileage and not feet. Thx


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you actually use d it o a ride? My unit will show feet in default, but after riding will show the distance in miles.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

foofighter said:


> you're probably right i use chrome at work (PC) and i can upload my ride data, but chrome at home on my MAC no dice


Confirmed. My home PC I can upload with Chrome. At work on my Mac, Chrome isn't supported. It does work in Firefox though in 32 bit mode (no dice for 64 bit).


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

dom3333 said:


> I got my Edge all set up and it is working fine. I have one question, how do I get my distance to read mileage and not feet. Thx


It shows feet until you reach 0.1 (I think) miles; from then on it will show miles.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

No I have not used it for more than riding up and down the street. I sure you guys are right. Thx


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

just to update, since i reflashed my firmware and removed that 1 course file from my 800, it's been working fine without any further freeze


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Well that post was the poison arrow for me. I went out today on my lunchtime ride and looked down a few times and noticed my speed was REALLY consistent; upon further examination...it froze AGAIN. I'm so pissed with this thing right now


----------

